# IUI at the Lister



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi there
I have an initial appointment at the Lister next week, and am hoping that they will go ahead and do IUI straight away this month, rather than waiting another month. My question is, how far in advance can you determine the day on which the IUI needs to be done? Are drugs used in order to make ovulation happen on a specific day?
Thanks


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Madigan,

I did all my IUIs at the Lister and the people there are lovely (particularly if you get a sonographer called Liz).

If you're doing an unmedicated cycle of IUI then they may be in time to catch ovulation. I would have thought that they'll want to try you on a low dose of clomid though (which is just a pill that enhances ovulation) which you take on days 2 to 5 of your cycle so, depending where you are with your current cycle, you may have to wait a little while until your next cycle starts.

I took a low dose of clomid for all my IUI cycles and it didn't seem to have too much effect although other peeps do sometimes report side effects. 

If they're starting you off on something stronger than clomid (injectible drugs for example) then I presume that these are taken at the start of your cycle also and that you would have to wait until your next period before starting an IUI cycle. There's plenty of ladies here that have done injectibles with IUI so I'm sure they can advise....

Best of luck!


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Sorry, forgot to add that there is an injection that you can take to trigger ovulation once the clinic is happy that your follicles are mature enough. They'll either ask you to do the pee stick ovulation tests every morning until you get a positive test or they'll ask you to inject yourself the evening before your scheduled IUI. I did a combination of the two each time as I've always had problems getting a positive ovulation prediction result from the pee stick tests and ended up doing an injection to guarantee the timing of ovulation.

I'm pretty sure you inject the evening before but my memory is a bit hazy on the finer details...


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Madigan,

I too did my IUI's at the Lister & because I was doing my first few with no drugs I started as soon as I got my period - about 3 weeks after the initial appointment.  So, it will depend on your treatment to be honest.

Katie has given you all the details really, they are all really lovely there.  Best of luck to you.

Minkey x


----------

